# 02 rancher fix or part out?



## mbh0812 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey guys . I have an 02 rancher that has been ridden hard. Motor is still good but the rear end is going out, starter is shot, pull start cord broke, and it needs new bushings and bearings all around. I'm trying to decide whether I should part the old girl out or try to give her a face lift. It's only a 2wd so I'm not sure if it is even worth it. Give me some opinions guys. If anyone is interested in anything off of it let me know as well.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I would say fix it. If it runs good you can fix it and sell it. Or just have something to ride


----------



## mbh0812 (Jun 21, 2013)

I also have a brute now which is my main rider thus why this one is in the shape it's in lol. I see you have silverbacks on yours how do they ride? I really want a true mud tire but I ride dirt roads a lot so I might be better off with something like a gator...


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

At slow speeds you feel the lugs but they ride fine if your going over 5 mph. I wouldn't hesitate to get a set.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd say fix it up as a spare. Bushings and bearings wouldn't run you too much, neither would a new starter. If you fix it up and decide you don't want/need it, you can always sell it. I've never parted out a bike, but it seems like it would be a big ordeal.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

dont part it out unless you got time on your hands


----------

